# early milk bottle



## jefo (Nov 5, 2009)

Hello all.  I am posting a picture of my now most valuable bottle to my collection given to me earlier this summer from my mother's side of the family originating from Greenfield, OH   My grandmother, from this small town, had a set of three (different sizes/shapes) but all the same color but the other two got broken about 12 yrs. ago in a move (I didn't do it!) They were appraised at the time at $3000 for the set. Two more pics follow.......Anyone having any knowledge/info. on this please let me know.  Happy Bottling!   Jeff


----------



## jefo (Nov 5, 2009)

*RE:  milk view-2*

Here is the pontil mark. Fairly clean.


----------



## jefo (Nov 5, 2009)

*RE:  milk view-3*

Notice the bottle doesn't stand plumb.  There are no scratches, nicks, chips or any blemishes in this unit other than whatever imperfections were created upon birth.


----------



## appliedlips (Nov 5, 2009)

What you have is an early utility jar,early to mid 19th century and probably midwestern. I would value it at around $60-$80.


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 5, 2009)

I just hope the $3000 appraisal was for insurance purposes!


----------



## bottlediger (Nov 5, 2009)

As doug said very low value from your est. Not a milk bottle and even if you had the other two still your looking at 150-200 dollars

 Digger Ry


----------



## RED Matthews (Nov 5, 2009)

Hello jefo,  I think your bottle might be older than mine, but I have one that came from my Grandmother and so I have it in my special bottles location.  According to her it was her mother's who said it was for milk.  It has a flared out lip.with some variation to the lip thickness.  It is 6-1/4" high and the lip is from 2-1/2" to 2-3/8" across.  The neck length is 2" tapering out to a 2-3/4" body diameter.  The bottom pontil mark was made with a solid punte rod with limited glass on and around the contact circle.  Its use, caused a 1/4" push up in the bottom.

 It is just a family piece to keep for the next generation.   RED Matthews


----------

